# Teléfono Inalámbrico GE 900 MHz



## juanblas09 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola amigos del FE, tengo un tel. inalámbico General-Electric de 900 MHz que supuestamente lo quemó un rayo hasta ahora hay un solo problema (ba, doble) con la placa, no se si es el único pero hasta ahora el el principal.
El cristal está oxidado (o quemado) y lo único que se lee es:
T
000
Hz

¿Tendré que cambiarlo?
Ya revisé Schematics Unlimited pero no encontré nada, por si alguno le sirve esta identificado como X2 y esta conectado a la pata 2 de un integrado, una resistencia de 4.7M y dos condensadores SMD, y la otra pata del cristal a la pata 1 del mismo integrado, a la misma resistencia de 4.7M y a una de 1K.
Perdón Moderadores...


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 1, 2014)

juanblas09 dijo:


> Hola amigos del FE, tengo un tel. inalámbico General-Electric de 900 MHz que supuestamente lo quemó un rayo hasta ahora hay un solo problema (ba, doble) con la placa, no se si es el único pero hasta ahora el el principal.
> El cristal está oxidado (o quemado) y lo único que se lee es:
> T
> 000
> ...


 
@juanblas09 Por lo general para este tipo de teléfonos de 900MHz, el cristal es de 1Mhz se representa como Ref 1.000 MHz, si le cayo un rayo y se frito el cristal, yo diría que mas de un componente se frito, habrá que checar ciertos componentes sospechosos, pero creo que tu teléfono hay que darle cristiana sepultura es broma


----------



## juanblas09 (Ago 1, 2014)

muchas gracias... iba a probar eso despues de cambiar el cristal


----------



## elgriego (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola juanblas09,Cual es la falla?,No Enlaza,handy ,base/La base no hace nada ,ni siquiera enciende el led testigo?

Con Respecto al cristal, salvo que las patas esten cortadas ,por la corrosion del oxido,no creo que sea el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 2, 2014)

juanblas09 dijo:


> Hola amigos del FE, tengo un tel. inalámbico General-Electric de 900 MHz que supuestamente lo quemó un rayo hasta ahora hay un solo problema (ba, doble) con la placa, no se si es el único pero hasta ahora el el principal.
> El cristal está oxidado (o quemado) y lo único que se lee es:
> T
> 000
> ...



Hola...Esos cristales son de 4Mhz pero coincido plenamente con lo que ya te han dicho...el cristal seguramente no es. Si el rayo fue lo suficientemente fuerte para quemar la carcasa del cristal anda pensando en comprar otro aparato.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Pero eso es simple óxido , no se ve como de "rayo eléctrico" 

Veo mal o la cápsula está perforada ?


----------



## juanblas09 (Ago 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Veo mal o la cápsula está perforada ?


No, no esta perforada


y al parecer el cristal si funciona... lo que no funciona es el telefono, lo voy a dejar cargando un rato laaaargo





			
				elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola juanblas09,Cual es la falla?,No Enlaza,handy ,base/La base no hace nada ,ni siquiera enciende el led testigo?



si enlaza... pero un ratito nomas... no tiene led testigo solo tiene de carga


----------

